# Flat guide recommendations for Cancun?



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Wife earned an all-expense-paid trip to Moon Palace in Cancun this fall! Since I'm not paying for _anything_, really, that leaves some cash for a flats guide. I want to go after bones, permit and maybe tarpon.

Have any of you guys fished with a guide service in the Cancun area? Trying to stay close, because I'll very likely be by myself with the guide...that area of Mexico seems safe enough, but you never know lately.

Looking for recommendations for a reputable guide who can put me on some fish!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I fished with Enrique Catzin a few years ago and really enjoyed it. We got tarpon, snook, barracuda, and had a couple shots at permit. There's another Enrique (Trinidad maybe?) who gets good comments on the net. Rodman Hunter is also tops.

One very nice thing about Enrique Catzin (maybe the others) is that he'll pick you up at your Cancun hotel and bring lunch, so it's a very easy turnkey trip. Just bring your tackle, although he may be able to provide that too.

The cost a few years ago was about $350 for a full day.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

the tarpon in the mangroves are so easy to come by and catch it's ridiculous - fish from about 10-20 lbs - 8 wts are plenty

in most cases, you can see the hotel strip from where you're fishing


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*Cancun*

Isla Blanca....short drive from town.

www.yucatanflyfishing.com

Had a very good experience with them.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

If you want to stay close to (in) the hotel zone: Rodman Hunter

a little further out with more shots at more species: Isla Blanca, its been a while so I don't have a rec on a guide.

If you don't mind a two hour drive, book a day at Boca Paila

I have also heard that a lodge out of Punta Allen will meet day trippers at the Boca Paila Bridge. Grand Slam Lodge is the place I believe, I know nothing about it other than Bobby Settles runs it. So. Texas guy who ran Casa blanca for almost 20 years.

Enjoy


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Booked a trip with these guys.... www.CancunTarponFishing.com ....gonna spend the day in the mangroves on the 17' Maverick.

The owner is Dutch and has guided in the area for many many years. He's listed very highly on Trip Advisor, etc. Heck of a nice guy. He also has an offshore boat, with very reasonable prices, and I was able to get a couple of days chartered for him with folks from our group.

Anybody ever fished with this outfit?


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

I ussualy go DIY to fish for bones ,however , you realy need to go further south than cancun to realy have a great time , .., what i do is that I rent a car "the cheapest you can find" and drive to punta allen , now let me tell you that a lot of outfitters will scare you saying that there are no guide other that 3 or 4 , or also will tell you that you cant get to punta allen etc etc etc,.. nonsence ! ..i Documented with video how easy is to do DIY bonefish trp to this area. YOU have to do it , you wont be dissapointed.
you will have to drive 2 hours so if you are up to that I will be more than happy to explain to you all the details...

mean while to get you even more pump up with you trip , check this video of mine.
this trip cost me 400 for 3 days boat rentals


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Luis! I'd love to do that...but I won't have the time to take off on that sort of adventure this time around! 

This guide seems to have a very good success rate, given the area...so we'll see what happens. Hope to be posting some good pics in a couple of weeks!


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

cant wait to see the pics and report !

..


----------

